# Engineering Stream Related Queries



## mastercool8695 (Jun 27, 2013)

i'm aspiring to be an engineer.
but wait !
I have to choose a field first.

I Googled for some websites which could tell me that Engineers in _____ Field do _____________ when they go to Jobs.
and found very little piece of advice,
so, sharing whatever goo i got from Google here.
though the main motive of this thread is to help me (as well as many Digitians who are ready for Counselling.

so, Dear Digitians, Please help me choose my field.


Wbjee rank : 2657
10+2 top5 Percentage = 75%
10+2 Percentile = 96.33
Board : WBCHSE
Jee Main Score = 156
Jee Main Rank = 52396 (overall, All India)
Jee Advanced Score = 101 (Disqualified , no rank , No IIT  )

finaly, My Hopes and Interests : I am confused between which of the following 5 Fields to choose.

Electrical Engineering
Mechanical Engineering
Computer Science and Engineering/Computer Sc. and Technology
Electronics & Communication Engineering/Electronics and Telecommunication Engineering
Applied Electronics & Instrumentation Engineering
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
Instrumentation & Electronics Engineering

I have much faith in the Fact (may be a MYTH) that I do Like Computers and Electronics both, I mean, i'm always ready with a screw Driver to open up almost anything with Electric Current Flowing somewhere within it.
and all things except three (a stupid LG Earphone which got stuck with a door magnet for days, a Handheld Radio Receiver, another local Earphone) opened by me so far were Repaired alright
as for examples, i Repaired my Frontech Speakers when they were having trouble because only the beats (not all though) were coming out of them, it was a "Un-soldered Capacitor)
i think much nonsense has been typed, so i should stop here.
please Digitians , help me choose a good field.

-----------------------------------
Some Good Resources i came across while Googling :
Explore Careers in Engineering

Electronics engineer vs electrical engineer? : Yahoo Answers

With so many engineering fields to choose from, how do I pick the right one?

Types of Engineers :Check out the different fields of engineering

Ask an Engineer - Engineering Personality Traits (this gets better after a two or three para's)


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 27, 2013)

Since you are interested in opening up electrical devices and fixing them; I'd say you have a penchant for Electronics. I do not think Mechanical is right for you; but do explain why you are interested in mechanical.

Basically, the course content is as follows:

Electrical Engg./Electrical and Electronics Engineering: Power Plants, Electrical Machines, Electro-mechanic systems, Electronics and Power Electronics, HVDC and HVAC systems, electrical and electronic measurements and testing

Electronics and Communication: Electronic/Optoelectronic Devices and Circuits, Communication systems, embedded systems, mobile/radar communication, microwave communication (basically anything "gadget" related), networking, etc.

ECE will also give you a bit of a base in software; so it is easier to go to Computer related fields from ECE than from others.

Electronics and Instrumentation: Electronic/Optoelectronic Devices and Circuits, Instrumentation for science, labs and industry, Communication, Control Systems for electro-mechanical/chemical systems, Nuclear detectors, probes, etc.

E&I and ECE overlap in terms of job profile; however ECE is better suited to join the IT industry. E&I is a decent base if you wish to do research in basic sciences or experimental physics/analytical chemistry, but that is a path not many will take (why would an ordinary guy want to do analytical chemistry after a B.E.?)

CSE: Well, everyone knows what CSE is.

Based on the above, you can make your choice. I recommend ECE for you; but if you get EEE in a good college, that will also do and so will E&I (though, keep that as the last option).


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 28, 2013)

thanks buddy.
anyways,
any recommended college via Wbjee ?

i have already filled for Jadavpur University, Jalpaiguri Govt Engg College
though i dont think i'll be able to get in the first one


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 3, 2013)

now, my jee main rank is 52396.
which is the worst i could think of, actually, coundn't think of that worst a rank even in my dreams. (BTW< i got a dream two days ago that i had got 35734 rank , was happy all two days  )


i saw in this website : 
*www.aieee.collegecutoff.com/a...toff_2012.aspx

they show that NIT Durgapur had CR of 56k and 52 k respectively in EE and CSE .(of course, for home state quota)
anybody knows about whether this is correct ?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 7, 2013)

Please guys help . 
Should I take Biotechno NIT Durgapur and change the Field after one year ?
and how hard is it.? (changing the field from Bio techno to CSE or ECE ?

and I have my mind both over ECE and CSE.
which one should i take ?
I love computers, but other Electronic hardware too.

Which are the Fields related to Computers after Btech such that I can join that after completing Btech in Electronics and communications ?
I am able to take admission in jalpaiguri Govt Engg College through WBJEE.
I mean I just cant get admission in BESU and Jadavpur University, I can take any field in any college beyond that via WBJEE rank., I'm sure about this.
so which college should I look at via WBJEE, just in case I cannot get any NIT.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 7, 2013)

don't go for biotech & forget about changing branch from biotech to CSE/ECE after 1 year.it is easier to drop 1 year & get a good rank in next year JEE(mains) even after assuming same ridiculous normalisation process.between CSE & ECE i say drop ECE if you are not much comfortable with wave physics(core of wave communication involving wave modulation,amplitude etc) & maths(calculus,various series etc) as ECE has more of it compared to CSE.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 7, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> don't go for biotech & forget about changing branch from biotech to CSE/ECE after 1 year.it is easier to drop 1 year & get a good rank in next year JEE(mains) even after assuming same ridiculous normalisation process.between CSE & ECE i say drop ECE if you are not much comfortable with wave physics(core of wave communication involving wave modulation,amplitude etc) & maths(calculus,various series etc) as ECE has more of it compared to CSE.



I'm very much comfortable with Calculus,number series, etc in fact all of the maths portion that i had in my +2 along with extra topics which were a part of the jee main/advance syllabus.

I'm not sure if i'm much comfortable with waves, though, I do have my mind clear about all the topics relating to waves, still am unable to solve the sums correctly.

so, what should i take ?

ECE or CSE ?
suggest any other option too, if you think that its good for me. (yes, any whole new thing too.)
and really, thanks for replying.

and why did you say like that for biotech in NIT ? I mean, I agree with you, since you said that with experience, but just cant get the thought of NIT out of my head. hope you understand me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 7, 2013)

bio tech is research driven field & as such its scope in India is limited unless it is done from an IIT.biotech even from NIT i think won't have much scope & to me it seems you will be better off in a maths based engg branch.if you are only after NIT degree then you can go for biotech but again you will have a hard time justifying yourself in interview for any non-biotech/software company.rest is upto you to decide but let me tell you that pvt sector jobs in software field are not so rosy & you will have to work hard 90% of the time.if you are aiming for govt jobs like SSC CGL then your engg institute won't matter.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 7, 2013)

^^ I'm willing to work hard. if i get into some pvt sector job.
as long as its something related to Computers, Electronics, its awesome, for others, i'll try my best.
Biotechno idea dropped.
any idea about B. Planning in NIT Bhopal (its the only NIT offering Plannning.)
and also i can try to get textile in NIT Jalandhar (not sure). my big bro (cousin) is also a textile engg. (>20 yrs exp), 


and is it really that tough to change stream after the end of 2nd sem ?
I am willing to work hard, if it is possible to change the stream after one year.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 7, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ I'm willing to work hard. if i get into some pvt sector job.
> as long as its something related to Computers, Electronics, its awesome, for others, i'll try my best.
> Biotechno idea dropped.
> any idea about B. Planning in NIT Bhopal (its the only NIT offering Plannning.)
> ...



It's very hard but not impossible...
In my NIT, last year there were only 10 branch changes among 500+ students... So, you can get the idea how hard it is... That's like about 2% students got to change their branch... The total number of open seats was even less...
For eg, say, there's one seat open for branch change in mech... A student from ece takes that seat, his seat is in turn taken by someone from cs, whose seat is taken by someone from EIE... So, for one seat there was three branch changes... You get my drift!!! 
About bio-tech, one of my family friends did it from IIT and he's still doing research in the US... Practically no jobs in that field as of now...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 8, 2013)

Don't even think about changing branch in 2nd year. It's too too tough in NITs/IITs, and if you ever think you can do that much labour, you wouldn't have created this thread in first place, if you know what I mean.

Bio-tech has got no future if you plan to get job, only research prospect, that too very limited in India. I have a friend in this sector, and he does only one thing, regret.

Chuck planning, don't even think about it. I don't get one thing. How can one's option traverse from CS/ECE to biotech to planning to whatever. This shows you don't know what interests you and have the enthu to do. Just ask yourself, what exactly you want to do.

If you just want good salary, get CS and start studying. Period.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 8, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Don't even think about changing branch in 2nd year. It's too too tough in NITs/IITs, and* if you ever think you can do that much labour, you wouldn't have created this thread in first place, if you know what I mean.*
> 
> Bio-tech has got no future if you plan to get job, only research prospect, that too very limited in India. I have a friend in this sector, and he does only one thing, regret.
> 
> ...



Yup, I know what you are trying to say.buddy. and I really acknowlegde it.
actually, in my home, I cant study well, you know things like, whenever i think like lets do something else for some time and then i'll start studying again, family thinks i'm not doing anything and tell me some other work that might be done. Not my family's fault though,  i must have said the plan to them, but I always though "just one thing, lets do that and i'll study after that."
thats one of the reason that i want to get to a college which is far away from my home, so that I will have to go to hostel.
another reason : I can study well if nobody's staring at me while i'm studying.(hope you understand what i mean)

P.S. please dont regard the above matter like i hate my family or so. i love my family.

and I "chucked" from CSE/ECE to biotech to whatever only in the feel that i would be able to change my stream after one year. (dont take me wrong, I have my heart only for CSE and ECE. any other subject i'm saying is only as an option to get into the institute at first and change the stream after one year.)
I cant even think of making a career in biotechno or textile or whatever. NEVER .
dont think that i'm just for making money,  of course, money is also important, but I want to know more about Electronics and I'll do my best to develop some good ones iff I get ECE.



powerhoney said:


> It's very hard but not impossible...
> In my NIT, last year there were only 10 branch changes among 500+ students... So, you can get the idea how hard it is... That's like about 2% students got to change their branch... The total number of open seats was even less...
> For eg, say, there's one seat open for branch change in mech... A student from ece takes that seat, his seat is in turn taken by someone from cs, whose seat is taken by someone from EIE... So, for one seat there was three branch changes... You get my drift!!!
> About bio-tech, one of my family friends did it from IIT and he's still doing research in the US... Practically no jobs in that field as of now...



I get the drift, powerhoney, and *I have dropped every idea that related to changing stream after one year.*
reasons: I can rely upon digitians (given they are senior than me), what if i'm unable to change my field ?

now, one more thing,[ *If you guys feel it frustrates you, just tell me "No, you cant do that" or " It is very rare"* ]

what about upgradation that happens before admission, I mean I had read in the csab brochure somewhere that we can change the stream at the time of admission , given that some seats in the branch one wants to get into are free.
please dont get frustrated.
if branch upgradation can happen before admission like that,I may try applying for more fields and hope to get Upgraded to ECE before admission.* I wont take admission there if I am unable to get into ECE. CSE will also work.*

and really, thanks for guiding.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 8, 2013)

Brochures are always written in a "lucrative" way.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 8, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Brochures are always written in a "lucrative" way.



and that means ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2013)

read the fine print.there is always a catch with things like branch change/scholarship/free hostel facilities etc.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 8, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> read the fine print.there is always a catch with things like branch change/scholarship/free hostel facilities etc.



oh.
so that means they are just mentioning it there to get more candidates ?

even if thats so,
its no harm . is it ?
I mean I will surrender the seat if they don't let me change it.
atleast it will give me one more chance.
yes i know what you are trying to say, that these are just tactics.

Q1 : 





> Like CCB-2012, there will be a “Spot Round” for admission after the two regular rounds of seat allocations are over and “Global Upgradation” is implemented. The primary difference between “Regular Rounds” and “Spot Round” is that in the latter a candidate pays the fees in advance and thereby agrees to accept the seat if allocated to him. There is no provision of “Money Back” if the candidate chooses not to accept the seat.
> *CANDIDATES ARE ADVISED TO CAREFULLY CHOOSE THEIR INSTITUTES AND BRANCHES, FOR THERE IS NO PROVISION OF MONEY BACK IF ONE CHOOSES NOT TO JOIN THE ALLOCATED INSTITUTE. BEFORE CLICKING YOUR CHOICE, MAKE SURE THAT YOU KNOW ENOUGH ABOUT ALL THE INSTITUTES AND THE BRANCHES YOU ARE CHOOSING.*



is it applicable for 1st and 2nd rounds too ?

Q2 : 





> In case of Union Territories without any NIT (Andaman and Nicobar Islands, Lakshadweep and Kandvi, Daman and Diu, and Dadra and Nagar Haveli), the full Home State quota is made available at nearest NIT, i.e., NITs at Durgapur, Calicut, Surat and Surat respectively. *These seats are supernumerary over and above the Home State quota of the respective NITs.*



does this mean that they'll have more preference over Home State Quota ?

-----------
and is Amity better than Govt colleges taking admission through WBJEE like (Jalpaiguri Govt Engg College or Kalyani Govt Engg College)* ?
I am getting any branch of my choice in these* instiututes
also :
this was in the Amity website for B.Tech. - Electronics & Instrumentation



> Eligibility	:	min 60% aggregate in class X & XII and PCM min 70% for Non-sponsored & 65% for sponsored Category
> Duration	:	4 Yr(s)
> 1st Year Non Sponsored Semester Fee (Rs. in Lacs)	:	0.705
> 1st Year Sponsored Semester Fee (Rs. in Lacs)	:	1.06



that low, I mean its like any Govt college. and Do they have hidden charges.?


----------



## mitraark (Jul 8, 2013)

It's hard to tell accurately but that rank should be good enough to get into one of the lower NITs i suppose, which may be a better option than most (i said MOst) private colleges. Just my opinion.

Also, i know you snubbed me once for saying this, but please get some details about the branch Information Technology, it's similar to CS and those who don;t have good enough rank to get CS goes for IT.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 9, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> oh.
> so that means they are just mentioning it there to get more candidates ?



Does it still needs to be told ?



> even if thats so,
> its no harm . is it ?



Seriously ?



> I mean I will surrender the seat if they don't let me change it.
> atleast it will give me one more chance.



Surrender ? Won't it lead to loss of one year ?



> Q1 :
> 
> is it applicable for 1st and 2nd rounds too ?



For every round. I'm assuming you're asking about non-cancellation of seats allotted, not about refund of fees.





> and is Amity better than Govt colleges taking admission through WBJEE like (Jalpaiguri Govt Engg College or Kalyani Govt Engg College)* ?



fcuk amity.



> that low, I mean its like any Govt college. and Do they have hidden charges.?



Assuming the fees to be per sem (its confusing the way you've given), it's no way cheap. 70k per sem ? Give me a break.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 9, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Does it still needs to be told ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fees are per year.
not semester,
still amity fuked. 

surrender wont give me loss for one year as i have WBJEE as backup.



mitraark said:


> It's hard to tell accurately but that rank should be good enough to get into one of the lower NITs i suppose, which may be a better option than most (i said MOst) private colleges. Just my opinion.
> 
> *Also, i know you snubbed me once for saying this, but please get some details about the branch Information Technology, it's similar to CS and those who don;t have good enough rank to get CS goes for IT.*



I will try to get into any NIT as long as the field is Physics and maths related,  i mean no chem (no biotech, no textile)
for bold : never ...
i mean i didn't ever remember that. and I try my best to never ignore anyone (specially senior members.) because, i know that leads to faulty personalities and bad impressions.

and if thats the case. i'm filling up IT too.


----------



## digitaltab (Jul 9, 2013)

for a career in private jobs: CS/IT
for govt jobs: mechanical= civil> electrical> electronics=ECE


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 9, 2013)

^^ thanks buddy all those branches already added. just left IT out .
added that too.

choices locked now.
IT added too.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 9, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ thanks buddy all those branches already added. just left IT out .
> added that too.
> 
> choices locked now.
> IT added too.



Now, just pray and hope for the best... Do keep us updated!!!


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 9, 2013)

^^ yup.
I actually NEED to keep you guys updated.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 11, 2013)

No allotment in first round.
as expected


----------



## mitraark (Jul 11, 2013)

Is it showing upto which rank got allotted in the first round of couselling?

There is significant sliding in subsequent counselling, especially after 4th.

How many choices did you fill btw ?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 11, 2013)

^^ just two rounds happening this year, then spot (for all institutes) and extra spot rounds (only for PFTIs)
so total three
BTW, YGPM

any other place I should try ?
i mean like this ?
*ptu.ac.in/Admission.aspx


schedule : 
*ptu.ac.in/userfiles/file/Admission...unselling Schedule 2013-14 Revised 4-7-13.pdf


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 12, 2013)

^^Keep PTU as last resort it has got a bad name..


----------



## sksundram (Jul 12, 2013)

PTU and RTU:  SKIP it for God's sake. The only Private college worth mentioning in PUNJAB is Chandigarh Engineering College. (why? coz of its very good track record of Actual Placement) . I spent my engineering days in Chandigarh for 4 years. So know a lot in this regard.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 12, 2013)

^^ they are all private ???
didn't know that guys, actually, didn't check.


and please redirect me to any Govt college anywhere in india which you guys think i can get admission into. 
thanks.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 12, 2013)

no. PTU & RTU are govt.
You may get admsn in any private college that is affiliated to govt. univ


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 12, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> no. PTU & RTU are govt.
> You may get admsn in any private college that is affiliated to govt. univ



so what's your opinion ?
those Pvt colleges you are talking about v/s Govt colleges through WBJEE ? (Jalpaiguri GEC and Kalyani GEC) ??


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 12, 2013)

I mean if govt college is okay then go for it but some clgs may have poorer amenities & facilities..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 12, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> I mean if govt college is okay then go for it but some clgs may have poorer amenities & facilities..



yup.
not sure about that..

and many govt colleges in other states do not conduct admission through JEE main rankings. found out some yesterday.

also if anybody knows person in Jalpaiguri Govt Engg College or Kalyani Govt Engg College, please inform me about that. (URGENT advice needed)


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 21, 2013)

583	NDUBOT4B	National Institute of Technology, Durgapur	Bio Technology						                                GE	N	HOMESTATE	123902
592	NDUCHE4B	National Institute of Technology, Durgapur	Chemical Engineering \ Technology						GE	N	HOMESTATE	90154
600	NDUCIV4B	National Institute of Technology, Durgapur	Civil Engineering						                                GE	N	HOMESTATE	82848
610	NDUCSE4B	National Institute of Technology, Durgapur	Computer Science & Engineering						        GE	N	HOMESTATE	80861
619	NDUECE4B	National Institute of Technology, Durgapur	Electronics & Communication Engineering				        GE	N	HOMESTATE	42158
629	NDUELE4B	National Institute of Technology, Durgapur	Electrical Engineering						                        GE	N	HOMESTATE	76656
639	NDUITY4B	National Institute of Technology, Durgapur	Information Technology						                GE	N	HOMESTATE	95756
649	NDUMEC4B	National Institute of Technology, Durgapur	Mechanical Engineering						                GE	N	HOMESTATE	58099
660	NDUMLE4B	National Institute of Technology, Durgapur	Metallurgical and Materials Engineering					GE	N	HOMESTATE	125793


my rank is 52396
i filled the civil, mech, even metallurgy, CSE, electrical, ECE ,etc

how come i did not get any seat ??


----------



## Piyush (Jul 21, 2013)

You did got a seat somewhere, no?
I read it in offtopic thread I think.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 22, 2013)

Piyush said:


> You did got a seat somewhere, no?
> I read it in offtopic thread I think.



that was through WBJEE in Jalpaiguri.

NIT Agartala Electronics and Instrumentation Engineering .

Should I take it ?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 23, 2013)

----------------------------------------------------------
Trouble all the way for me.
Blunders all the way by CSAB

they changed the schedule once again.
the problem is :
CSAB (jee main counselling) says that they will release their spot allocation on 29th 7 pm (I stand a chance to get NIT agartala , EIE or PE, also other NITs)
and in WBJEE, the last date for reporting and admission formalities at the allotted institute (Jalpaiguri Govt Engg College) is 29th 5PM

I can guarantee, CSAB will NEVER release anything at time.
I'm yet to pay the fees for spot counselling in CSAB. (I have made the DD though because Axis bank refused to take the fees via challan as the payment gateway required "section" and "institute" to be filled up, which I had no idea what were they ??)

Not to mention the various Train tickets made and cancelled uptill now (rs 300 atleast gone into thin air  )

Case 1 : 
I pay the CSAB fees and report to their reporting centre. I also report to Jalpaiguri Govt Engg College(JGEC) and make my seat their confirmed and locked.
Now, If I get a seat in any NIT through CSAB, my 5k in WBJEEB counselling is lost.
If i dont get any seat, CSAB will refund the money, I'll go to JGEC.

Case 2 : 
I do NOT pay CSAB fees (I cannot get into any NIT then). I have to go to JGEC to confirm my seat, so I study ECE in JGEC. (no other option)

there may be further many cases, please advice guys.

I know, I'm troubling a lot, but believe me, I cannot think wisely in such a "fcuked up mind"

thanks 



> Choice locking for Spot Round and Extra Spot Round at Reporting Centers has been disabled temporarily. Inconvenience *regretted*.


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 23, 2013)

I wouldnt advice you for NIT, Agartala..
You have any backup college??


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 23, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> I wouldnt advice you for NIT, Agartala..
> You have any backup college??



why is it bad ?

backup : Jalpaiguri Govt Engg College


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 24, 2013)

NIT, Agartala is a relatively new NIT and i dont suppose it has its own campus(afaik)..
No Idea about Jalpaiguri College..
Dint you try for VIT, PEC, BIT???


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 24, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> NIT, Agartala is a relatively new NIT and i dont suppose it has its own campus(afaik)..
> No Idea about Jalpaiguri College..
> Dint you try for VIT, PEC, BIT???



read this : 
NIT Agartala > Our Director
it has narly 500 acres campus and its since 1965. (all the NITs got their name after 2006 or 2007 Afaik )
you might have thought of other 4 NITs in that region, they all were established in 2010. (meghalaya, manipur, mizoram, nagaland)


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Jul 24, 2013)

I got Siliguri Institute of Technology(SIT) - Techno India Group,Siliguri, Darjeeling. Can any one tell me about the college is it good to study CSE their. Through WBJEE I got that in 2nd Round and in First round I got Birbhum Institute of Technology(BIET),Siuri. Is the later one is better than this BIET. I am a CBSE student from D.A.V. Waiting for Third Round.


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Jul 24, 2013)

I got Siliguri Institute of Technology(SIT) - Techno India Group,Siliguri, Darjeeling. Can any one tell me about the college is it good to study CSE their. Through WBJEE I got that in 2nd Round and in First round I got Birbhum Institute of Technology(BIET),Siuri. Is the later one is better than this BIET. I am a CBSE student from D.A.V. Waiting for Third Round.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 24, 2013)

ratnadeep007gamer said:


> I got Siliguri Institute of Technology(SIT) - Techno India Group,Siliguri, Darjeeling. Can any one tell me about the college is it good to study CSE their. Through WBJEE I got that in 2nd Round and in First round I got Birbhum Institute of Technology(BIET),Siuri. Is the later one is better than this BIET. I am a CBSE student from D.A.V. Waiting for Third Round.



Do wait for 3rd round and also try your hands in the 4th one, IMO.
BTW, whats your rank ?


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Jul 24, 2013)

Very bad rank 42915...
I questions regarding the 4th round counselling.
1. Do I need to register again for that.
2. College in 3rd round I had to forgot if I get college in this round.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 24, 2013)

ratnadeep007gamer said:


> 2. College in 3rd round I had to forgot if I get college in this round.


???

and no, you dont need to register again, just open the portal on 30th july, and fill up the choices under "Fresh Choice Filling Module"


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 24, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> read this :
> NIT Agartala > Our Director
> it has narly 500 acres campus and its since 1965. (all the NITs got their name after 2006 or 2007 Afaik )
> you might have thought of other 4 NITs in that region, they all were established in 2010. (meghalaya, manipur, mizoram, nagaland)



Well, that list should have NIT, Delhi as well..it kinda works on some other NIT's campus, i guess NIT, Warangal..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 24, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> Well, that list should have NIT, Delhi as well..it kinda works on some other NIT's campus, i guess NIT, Warangal..



i was only mentioning NIT's of that area (NE)
anyways.


----------



## icebags (Jul 24, 2013)

i havnt ready all those posts above, but will just share my 2 cents - ECE is basically jack of all streams, master of electronics. u will get total opportunity of IT/CS (except may be some high class google jobs where computational statistics is the main thing), electronics jobs(not that there are many), communication jobs, as well as most electrical jobs.

about college selection, with ur wbjee rank u should get some good colleges, but check for placement statistics. techno india has good centralized placement cell for all the colleges under their group (NSEIT is good one). but try to stay in kolkata.


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Jul 25, 2013)

@icebags

Does in ECE the topics like Graphics Programming,System Programming,Java Programming, Compiler Design, Operating System, Cryptography, Artificial Intelligence, Parallel and Distributed Systems etc are taught.  Those are my liking. I also like graphics design, programming and like to know the working of software, operatinG systems, compilers, languages, games, game engines etc too. 

So, is ECE is good option for me over CSE.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 25, 2013)

ratnadeep007gamer said:


> @icebags
> 
> Does in ECE the topics like Graphics Programming,System Programming,Java Programming, Compiler Design, Operating System, Cryptography, Artificial Intelligence, Parallel and Distributed Systems etc are taught.  Those are my liking. I also like graphics design, programming and like to know the working of software, operatinG systems, compilers, languages, games, game engines etc too.
> 
> So, is ECE is good option for me over CSE.




Graphics Programming,----NO
System Programming,-----NO
Java Programming, --------Very basic.you cant even make smaller applications I assume.
Compiler Design, ---------No. I have seen CSE students having this subject
Operating System, -------no
Cryptography, -----------dont know. 
Artificial Intelligence,------
 Parallel and Distributed Systems--
ECE deals with electronics and just touches computer and all. This is what I can tell regarding ece. if you like Graphics Programming,System Programming,Java Programming, Compiler Design, Operating System , you may better opt for CSE. This is my personal opinion.
you can get good knowledge in embedded programming greatly used in robotics if your college conducts better classes from external institutions and all.


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Jul 25, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> Graphics Programming,----NO
> System Programming,-----NO
> Java Programming, --------Very basic.you cant even make smaller applications I assume.
> Compiler Design, ---------No. I have seen CSE students having this subject
> ...



Look at the syllabus of WBUT and affiliated colleges to it. I mean to say Bengal engineering colleges. They have all above things I mentioned. Now look at the syllabus:
*www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&source=w...y4GYDw&usg=AFQjCNF4igviCDEcP6X0TnyAC7Ra9Fwfyg


----------



## icebags (Jul 25, 2013)

ratnadeep007gamer said:


> @icebags
> 
> Does in ECE the topics like Graphics Programming,System Programming,Java Programming, Compiler Design, Operating System, Cryptography, Artificial Intelligence, Parallel and Distributed Systems etc are taught.  Those are my liking. I also like graphics design, programming and like to know the working of software, operatinG systems, compilers, languages, games, game engines etc too.
> 
> So, is ECE is good option for me over CSE.



Graphics Programming---------------NO
System Programming ---------------NO
Java Programming-------------------NO
Compiler Design---------------------NO, its a hardcore CS subject
Operating System-------------------OPTIONAL/ELECTIVE depends on college and availibility
Cryptography-----------------------Detailed? NO-----but there was one OPTIONAL/ELECTIVE paper on network and cryptography covering basics to medium details
Artificial Intelligence----------------NO, but probably IT guys get one such paper, not sure
Parallel and Distributed Systems-----This is part of Operating System paper.

ECE basically learn only C and a bit of SQL if opted for OPTIONAL/ELECTIVE paper of DBMS. 
But, if u are interested in java u can always take a course at any reputed computer language learning centre, its absolutely ur interest dependent. 
If u want to learn System programming like shell scripting, unix etc, no big deal, they are not very tough, just post @ TDF programming section requesting guide, there are plenty many people will happy to help u. All you will need is will and a machine with linux OS.
Basically, online self study is better option to learn programming, than reading those big fat books, they are always full of useless pages.

Its best to learn java/c++/unix if u want an IT job. They always add advantages while looking for jobs as a fresher.

There is no gaming in ECE. Only CS/IT people get a paper which has game theory, fuzzy logic etc. The kind of gaming u are looking for is probably not even available with CS. If such paper exists, only IT guys will get that to be precise.

As an Engg student u will get lots of free time after exams and normally if its not close to exams, it remains moderately relaxing. So, how u are gonna utilize this is upto u.
(but there is not really any utilization of time occurs if u are in hostel  )


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 26, 2013)

ratnadeep007gamer said:


> Look at the syllabus of WBUT and affiliated colleges to it. I mean to say Bengal engineering colleges. They have all above things I mentioned. Now look at the syllabus:
> *www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&source=w...y4GYDw&usg=AFQjCNF4igviCDEcP6X0TnyAC7Ra9Fwfyg



It is CSE and not ECE. ECE does not deal with such subjects. If you have interest in those subjects , it is better to opt for CSE rather than ECE.


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Jul 26, 2013)

Why do you people talk without looking at the syllabus. And about CSE and IT they are all same only difference is that IT students has to 5 subject different from CSE students else everything is same. IT student needs to study some management stuff also. First look at syllabus friends and then post. Here is the ink:
B.Tech CSE syllabus:
*www.wbut.ac.in/syllabus/Computer_Science_&_Engineering_Syllabus.pdf
B.Tech IT syllabus:
*www.gcelt.gov.in/support/pdf/Information_Technology_Syllabus.pdf

Everything is same in them.

And about the courses I want they are all available in B.Tech CSE and some in B.Tech IT. If you don't believe look the links above. Sorry if I am rude.

Let's compare:
View attachment 11511

Source: Confirmed from students of B.Tech CSE and IT in 3rd and fourth year.

And about gaming etc. just introduction and more in M.Tech CSE and nothing in IT very minute introduction.
CSE and IT student can do diploma courses in parallel in game design etc.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 26, 2013)

ratnadeep007gamer said:


> Why do you people talk without looking at the syllabus. And about CSE and IT they are all same only difference is that IT students has to 5 subject different from CSE students else everything is same. IT student needs to study some management stuff also. First look at syllabus friends and then post. Here is the ink:
> B.Tech CSE syllabus:
> *www.wbut.ac.in/syllabus/Computer_Science_&_Engineering_Syllabus.pdf
> B.Tech IT syllabus:
> ...



you asked whether subjects like  Graphics Programming,System Programming,Java Programming, Compiler Design, Operating System, Cryptography, Artificial Intelligence, Parallel and Distributed Systems etc are taught in ECE or not. Definitely the answer is NO. That is what i said .


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Jul 26, 2013)

@rijinpk1
It was not for your answer. I know your answer was no. My decison was right to take CSE. Thanks to all.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 26, 2013)

new problem guys.
MEchanical v/s ECE for me ???
I mean my final aim is Either Robotics or <what they call the designing of Mobiles/Tablets, laptops, etc>

please help me decide.
i have got 4th round to chane my branch , currently i have ECE

thanks in advance.

@ ratnadeep007gamer : thanks for hijacking


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 26, 2013)

^^ Seeing your aim I'd suggest go for ECE.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 26, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ Seeing your aim I'd suggest go for ECE.



for both the aims ?
I googled and found out many people say that ECE is one of the toughest and ME is much better in job prospects and blah. blah..
Is it really so ? 
would a good Mobiles/Tablets, laptops mfd company hire a btech ?

can i design Mobiles/Tablets, laptops after doing Mechanical ?

BTW, what do you do ? (studies ? which course ?)

one more thing I would like to put forward about myself, that the different "How its made" ,"how do they do it" and <the show where two people check the different inventions by individual inventors and select which they consider good for industrial production of the invented machine> , etc shows on Disc Sci , other channels also gets the pulse racing in me.

I know its a lil bit late, but i still can get into either of Mech or ece in the 4th counselling.


----------



## icebags (Jul 27, 2013)

^set ur targets low, boi. it's not a single person's job to design a tab/computer by any means. all cs, ec. it ppl get to study computer achitecture, microcontroller/assembly level programming. thats all.

but if u study ec, u will sure be able to design a radio/ wireless system and may be a tv too, if u study seriously.

there r not many career opportunities with computer architecture designing in india. so, dont expect much when u graduate, unless u get lucky enough to get a good profiles core electronics/computer job.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 27, 2013)

icebags said:


> ^set ur targets low, boi. it's not a single person's job to design a tab/computer by any means. all cs, ec. it ppl get to study computer achitecture, microcontroller/assembly level programming. thats all.
> 
> but if u study ec, u will sure be able to design a radio/ wireless system and may be a tv too, if u study seriously.
> 
> there r not many career opportunities with computer architecture designing in india. so, dont expect much when u graduate, unless u get lucky enough to get a good profiles core electronics/computer job.



Someone had to say it, thank you.

Very few people get to the point where you work on making a radical new algorithm or technology. THere are hundreds and thousands of graduates available for work, most of them are having the job of complying with company requirements, which is basically product manufacture ( yes even softwares are product ). An engineer is most probably going to work on a single module of a large product, an analogy of this kind of work is, if the car is the final product,you'll probably be working on just installing the tires.


Coming to Electronics, the number of available jobs are a fraction of that of the Computer industry. Architechture Designing isn't something that is in substantial demand, rather, given the abusrd amount of people who enroll in ECE streams of colleges to secure the option of having their feet in both Core and Non Core carrers, the competition becomes even tougher.

Just think about your immediate future for now, do well in college, you'll start realising what you want in due time.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 27, 2013)

^^ thanks icebags and mitraark. really. very few people say the reality. I'm happy to know that some Digitians do 
i was 99% unaware of the facts you guys mentioned.
I thought that they'll train for some time and then we can put forward our views and designs regarding new systems (phones and all ) (I know i was such a dumb fella, not now because now, i have the facts clear.)

then should i do Mechanical ?
everywhere on the internet forums , they say that ECE has got a lot less jobs than ME and both the branches are almost 90 % different.

I happen to be such a kind of "Stupid" fella who likes both (also CSE , I dumped it due to its on-off nature in job prospects and because when you guys suggested that ECE will be better for my interests)

just suggest me as if i'm your lil brother, i know i'm a noob, just tell me which one would you have chosen ?

one more thing, Please dont leave things just to ensure that I remain a little positive about the future. 
tell me all the things exactly, however sour they are just like you did above.
Thanks again, need your help again.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 27, 2013)

Mech has for sure got less job prospects than ECE. If it isn't PSU, then you'll have a tough time finding a job. Take ECE, don't look further.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 27, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Mech has for sure got less job prospects than ECE. If it isn't PSU, then you'll have a tough time finding a job. Take ECE, don't look further.




guess what ?
the only person who says that among almost 5-6 forums is just you.
everyone else says that Mech has more jobs than ECE
just to make it sure that its not a typo 

hope i'm not sounding rude, because i'm actually


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 27, 2013)

^I am saying what I am "watching". You're most wc to go ahead with mech but do post here your experience in 2017, if you find it worthy.


----------



## icebags (Jul 27, 2013)

^sujay is right, EC has more job prospects than any other stream, i said the reason before, it's jack of all trades. All software companies hire EC students, so does electrical plants, communication industries, banks, psus and not to mention ec jobs.

ec is like more opportunity (job) with more supply (graduates).
mech is like low demand and low supply. (so it may seem there are less mechs without a job)

anyways, no one can guarantee anyone future, its ur luck, effort and marks.

to say honestly, there are many times more children graduate every year, than the amount of jobs created or people retire. wished people were mature enough to pull down birth rates.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 27, 2013)

icebags said:


> ^sujay is right, EC has more job prospects than any other stream, i said the reason before, it's jack of all trades. All software companies hire EC students, so does electrical plants, communication industries, banks, psus and not to mention ec jobs.
> 
> ec is like more opportunity (job) with more supply (graduates).
> mech is like low demand and low supply. (so it may seem there are less mechs without a job)
> ...



dunno about the first one but will try my best to get the other two fine for me 

will try my best.
and i'm taking ECE
final.
and as you guys suggest, if i work hard, I can get a decent job.
ECE finalised.

thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## icebags (Jul 27, 2013)

which college ? check that they have a good placement cell.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 27, 2013)

icebags said:


> which college ? check that they have a good placement cell.



dont ask about college buddy, JGEC.
Jalpaiguri Govt Engg College


am trying in Jee main spot round for NITs.
can get NIT agartala EIE.


----------



## icebags (Jul 27, 2013)

keeping aside NIT, what else college options u get with ECE from WBJEE? If money is not the bar, i think private colleges have more facilities than JGEC .....


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 27, 2013)

i'have inquired, JGEC has good labs.
BTW, i'm going there tonight, will check myself.
and i have to fill up choices for 4th round on 30th, so I can change the institute.

other options include everything else than BESU and JU


----------



## icebags (Jul 27, 2013)

wherever u go, good placement cell is the main concern - to get the opportunity to prove urself in front of interviewers. well, look into IEM saltlake too.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 28, 2013)

JGEC is a good college, although i too would have suggested IEM over it. It's in Kolkata, students are quite active, placements are good.


ECE is the safest choice, it also requires the best rank to get in, so good for you.


Mech has lesser jobs than ECE, but if you manage to get one (CORE Mech job) it'll be a really decent one.


----------



## icebags (Jul 29, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> and i'm taking ECE
> final.
> and as you guys suggest, if i work hard, I can get a decent job.
> ECE finalised.



forgot to ask, will u survive 4 years without those computer papers ? and whats ur hometown ?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 30, 2013)

icebags said:


> forgot to ask,* will u survive 4 years without those computer papers *? and whats ur hometown ?



sorry but couldn't get that, Please Eleborate if you can 
my hometown (the grand dad's origin) = Sri Dungargadh.
the town which is now my home = Howrah (near Kolkata)

--------------------------
In the Jee main spot round, I've got Electronics and Instrumentation Engineering in NIT agartala.
I'm taking it (Will surely try my best to shift to a core field in the internal shifting and if that doesn't happen, will try in the 3rd sem).

Sorry, but I cannot change now, too much money blocked in that (and I think NIT agartala's better than JGEC.)
Thanks, that you guys have given so much of your time for my matters. really awesome experience talking with you guys 
will require , may be more advice.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 9, 2013)

started studies in NIT Agartala EIE 
Any digitian there ??
Please direct me to him


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 10, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> started studies in NIT Agartala EIE
> Any digitian there ??
> Please direct me to him



Nice...
Happy engineering...


----------



## icebags (Aug 10, 2013)

good, hope u don't meet any hostilities there.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 10, 2013)

icebags said:


> good, hope u don't meet any hostilities there.



why?
Already met some
are you saying in concern with ragging?



Chaitanya said:


> Nice...
> Happy engineering...



thanks bro
BTW hope it gets a lil bit happy after 1st sem


----------



## icebags (Aug 10, 2013)

^yes, is ragging happening much ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 10, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> why?


Hostal people are lazy most times. They will be conscious only on the day before the exam. even if you try to study,some people would block that(not seriously) .i dont know about your college hostel, but ours is like that. And I am not a hosteler too


----------



## icebags (Aug 10, 2013)

i agree, the outside learing / self study opportunity is more when not living in hostel. at hostel ppl normally just hang out.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 10, 2013)

icebags said:


> ^yes, is ragging happening much ?



according to me,  yup
though they dont consider it to be ragging


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 12, 2013)

Studying EIE is a good option at NIT Agartala. Good luck for your studies man. ECE and EIE aren't very different in terms of job prospects, just some subjects will be different, and I think you can easily cover up what's missing between ECE and EIE.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 14, 2013)

AcceleratorX said:


> Studying EIE is a good option at NIT Agartala. Good luck for your studies man. ECE and EIE aren't very different in terms of job prospects, just some subjects will be different, and I think you can easily cover up what's missing between ECE and EIE.



should i prepare for sliding?


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 15, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> should i prepare for sliding?



Ask with your seniors if you are _eligible_ to attend the same interviews as ECE folks. If you have the eligibilty, just keep track of what ECE guys are studying (many times, only 1 subject will be different per semester, or the examples/context of the concepts used will be different). If not, you should prepare for sliding. If you are indeed eligible then you should not worry.

In terms of knowledge; it depends. Communications will focus a lot on wiring/transmission means and wireless data transfer etc. - this is very useful in telecom industry. Instrumentation is basically measurement, testing, power calculations, performance tests, etc. (you can say lab work). This is useful in process control industries and in semiconductor fabs/embedded system hardware testing.

For your particular purpose I should say it wouldn't make a difference whether you study ECE or EIE. Either way you will be able to cover up whatever's missing between the two courses with some efforts.

Also, I do think ECE is more mathematical than EIE due to the nature of the subjects. This should not be a concern practically. If you are interested in further studies, both ECE and EIE are eligible for further studies in both branches.


----------

